

Patent on apparatus for giving birth by centrifugal force - sandieman
http://www.google.com/patents?id=qtFaAAAAEBAJ&zoom=4&dq=delivery+centrifugal+force&pg=PA1#v=onepage&q=delivery%20centrifugal%20force&f=false

======
rcfox
Note: It is a very bad idea for any engineer to look at patent filings. If you
are involved in a patent dispute and the other party can show that you have a
history of looking at patents, it can make matters much worse for you.

I would recommend that moderators remove this link to prevent accidental
clicking!

~~~
bradfa
The patent was filed in 1963 and granted in 1965. I don't think there's much
concern over it being still in force.

And yes, the patent is for spinning a pregnant woman around rather quickly,
with her head on the axis, causing the baby to pop out due to extra force.
It's crazy. Although I'd contend, more valid than many software or business
process patents granted in the last few years...

------
nyrath
[http://www.technovelgy.com/ct/Science-Fiction-
News.asp?NewsN...](http://www.technovelgy.com/ct/Science-Fiction-
News.asp?NewsNum=2987)

